

Google Maps: Which Highway is Which? - j053003
http://www.41latitude.com/post/460688441/which-highway-is-which

======
andrewljohnson
While I agree Google Maps aren't perfect, it isn't because the Google Maps
team is dumb.

Would you believe it's hard to render perfect street maps? This isn't a
million monkeys with crayons... they have a very nice set of cartographic
algorithms that make stunning maps, and every street isn't going to be
perfect.

The blog post is glib and doesn't say anything more than "this looks bad, fix
it."

~~~
j053003
There was nothing in the article implying in any way that the Google Maps team
is "dumb".

The article is about a real usability issue that exists in Google Maps--a
product released over 5 years ago and that has long been out of beta.

~~~
darshan
This isn't really a problem, though. All you have to do is zoom in, and the
ambiguity resolves itself.

The post (not exactly an "article") comes off as a silly complaint that Google
Maps isn't completely perfect, without seeming to understand that something as
complex as this _can't_ be perfect. There are always going to be trade-offs,
and the label locations Google Map's algorithm chose seem perfectly reasonable
to me for the zoom-levels displayed.

~~~
j053003
Why isn't it a problem? It makes the maps confusing.

------
mkinsella
Completely useless article. If you're going to criticize something, present an
interesting solution. Otherwise, stop trying to increase your hit count.

I do agree that the labels can be confusing and should probably be changed to
the same way roads are handled: text perpendicular to the road, making it easy
to distinguish.

~~~
j053003
The solution is pretty obvious: don't put highway labels on top of
intersections.

------
jonursenbach
zoom in. problem solved.

